# What is this new growth on my Phrag?



## Susie11 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a Besseae var Flavum and it has just recently bloomed for me. It started a new growth about four months ago but I have just noticed another type of growth which looks unusual -to me. It appeared before the new growth -which is maturing quite well- and it didn't do much, it just stayed at the base of the old growth. At first I thought it was a root but it stayed green and smallish. I have noticed just today however, that it is in fact beginning to grow.















Any ideas?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like another new growth to me. Sometimes a phrag will throw several new growths at about the same time but only one or two will develop.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep, start of new leaf growth.


----------



## John M (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree. It's another new leaf fan starting up.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh wow! That is so good to know. It was there before the new growth but didn't do anything so I wasn't sure what it was and it also started not from the side of the old growth but from the base -stem- of the plant that was recently in bloom -still is in bloom- but another growth is just fantastic!! I shall have twice the joy and beauty! Thanks Guys!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with the others. But I also think there should be more media in the pot. If the new growth starts having new roots, there is nothing for them to grow into. Remember that besseae likes to climb up.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes
I have a besseae that just started 4 or so new growths about the same time from the base of an old growth.

(I think it was the kelp extract??)


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 7, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree with the others. But I also think there should be more media in the pot. If the new growth starts having new roots, there is nothing for them to grow into. Remember that besseae likes to climb up.



Thanks Dot. I am going to repot as soon as the last bloom dies. I have a brand new pot all ready to go. Is there a time that you should not repot a phrag? I heard that you shouldn't do it between september and another month -I don't remember which though.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> Yes
> I have a besseae that just started 4 or so new growths about the same time from the base of an old growth.
> 
> (I think it was the kelp extract??)



Four new growths, good growing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 7, 2012)

Repot anytime with or without blooms. Everyone said new growth, I'm going to be the one guy out and say its a root tip emerging and looking for media!


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 7, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Repot anytime with or without blooms. Everyone said new growth, I'm going to be the one guy out and say its a root tip emerging and looking for media!



Interesting. Ok, I shall repot and then we shall see what we see.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have just repotted and I think that it is actually a new growth. The reason why I think this is because roots seem to be smooth in appearance whereas this growth is wrapped. There seems to be something trying to get out from the outer layer so I will agree with Eric and Shiva who have stated that it is a growth. Sorry SlipperKing


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Everyone said new growth, I'm going to be the one guy out and say its a root tip emerging and looking for media!



One of my favorite sons! :evil:


----------



## quaker (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Susie. Just make sure that the roots are fully covered. Phrags will not produce arial roots.
best of luck with the very nice new growth.

Ed


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 10, 2012)

quaker said:


> Hi Susie. Just make sure that the roots are fully covered. Phrags will not produce arial roots.
> best of luck with the very nice new growth.
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed. That new growth has now turned dark brown :sob: I don't know what is going on with it.


----------



## quaker (Mar 11, 2012)

:sob::sob:


Susie11 said:


> Thanks Ed. That new growth has now turned dark brown :sob: I don't know what is going on with it.



Hello again Susie. So sorry your new growth has gone bad. Cut off the growth and spray with a fungicide. I would clean the roots in lukewarm water and spray them also and then repot in NZ sphagnum-- it's slightly antiseptic.
Good luck
Ed


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 11, 2012)

quaker said:


> :sob::sob:
> 
> Hello again Susie. So sorry your new growth has gone bad. Cut off the growth and spray with a fungicide. I would clean the roots in lukewarm water and spray them also and then repot in NZ sphagnum-- it's slightly antiseptic.
> Good luck
> Ed



Sorry Ed, I didn't mean the new growth has gone bad but the tiny little nubbing that we were unsure about. It has gone a dark brown colour and is quite papery in appearance so I am not sure what it is doing. My big new growth is growing great guns.


----------



## quaker (Mar 11, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Sorry Ed, I didn't mean the new growth has gone bad but the tiny little nubbing that we were unsure about. It has gone a dark brown colour and is quite papery in appearance so I am not sure what it is doing. My big new growth is growing great guns.



Good. Now I wouldn't do a thing just sit back and enjoy it you won't have any problems.

I'll be at the preview at London so should come across some nice phrags.

Ed


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 11, 2012)

quaker said:


> Good. Now I wouldn't do a thing just sit back and enjoy it you won't have any problems.
> 
> I'll be at the preview at London so should come across some nice phrags.
> 
> Ed


I am not going so I am not even a little bit jealous that you are oke:. I am really. I am gutted that shall not be there. Please take some nice pics for us unfortunates that are unable to be there.


----------

